# El Despertar De Mi Nina, Olandrina (escrito para Alondra) (Originalmente Escrito En C



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Un poema dedicado y inspirado por mi amiga, Alondra quien en su espiritud de juventud me pidio que escribiera estas frases con su persona en menta. 

Sol de amanecer sube por horizonte 
intruzo en dormitorio de mi nina Olandrina
inponiendo su voluntad sobre ventanas y cortinas 
como fiel admirador de mananitas y suave despertar

Mi nina Olandrina, jovencita tierna en dulzura 
reposa cabeza en sueno de dama enamorada 
dando descanzo a energias vibrantes de edad bella 


Mi nina Olandrina, cabellos castanos 
de lujo decoran almuada roja mientras
ojos cerrados en fantasia crean ilusion amorosa 

Mi nina Olandrina, sedas de colores acarisian 
rosa bella que perfuma con vuestra mujeria 
ay mi angel en hermosura amanesiendo 

Mi nina Olandrina, rayo de luminosidad 
florece sonrrissa de angel 
en bello sueno de alegria 

Mi nina, Olandrina ojos mios son captivados 
por cuerpo senxual en juventud abundante 

Mi nina, Olandrina labios mios besan rosa 
de vuestro hermoso desepertar 
dando amanecer a nustros deseos


----------

